

Google wallet locks out and demands passport file with no cause - zx2c4
http://i.imgur.com/b7P0e.png

======
zx2c4
I signed up for a new GVoice number, it went to google checkout and asked if I
wanted to use the visa card I've used prior. I hit yes. I got an email a
second later saying my account has been closed and that the only way I could
reopen my GWallet account is by uploading google a photograph of my passport
and bank statement. Has google gone too far?

